# Does anybody know anything on Kreative Kennels?



## Remington (Aug 15, 2010)

Im looking at Kreative Kennels and i noticed they have alot of dogs. They train them if you want or you can buy a dog that has already been trained. Would anybody recommend getting a puppy from them? Is the breeding in any of their dogs good or bad? I dont know much on bloodlines and im wanting a dog with good bloodlines but also a working type dog; like family protection.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

HUGE place....think about the character of a dog - the place he should be in when in a home....in a family....what optimizes the sucess of any pup or dog to be a valuable family member....do you feel you will get a social, well balanced, individual with the mental tools to fit into the dynamics of your home/life from a supplier with a catalog of options like this? Buying a car off of a big list of available models loaded with different options/colors/styles is just that - buying an inanimate object that you order knowing exactly what you will get..............

I know what I feel - I think with some soul searching - you may come to the same conclusion

Lee


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have no first hand account of the place.
I have read on other forums from people who have been there personally and mentioned that while it is a nice place they weren't too thrilled about them having over 150 dogs (not including puppies). Others also mentioned that the trainers in the videos didn't seem too great. 

Now, the breeding dogs that they have their are very nice imports. They spent the moneya nd got som great imports to breed dogs. Their prices on the other hand IMHO are extremely high. $2500 + shipping for a puppy!?!?? That is way too high and you can certainly find the same bloodlines from another breeder for $1000 less.

I will admit when I first started looking for puppies I did see their website but their prices turned me off.

I say check out pedigree database. Do a search on KreativeKennels in the forums sectiona nd you can read some threads and the concerns some people have had. As always nothing beats first hand experience but $2500 is too much for a pup. Wolfstraum mad some great points which I have read before about this breeder from other people.


----------



## GSDAddict (Oct 20, 2010)

I know this is a little late, but I just stumbled across this website. I have been to Kreative Kennels and purchased two puppies. I originally got my female from them because of their location (I am not one to buy sight unseen). They took the time to show me each and every puppy, gave me detailed descriptions of the parents personality (I was at their training site, not their breeding site) and after what seemed like hours of my looking I finally picked my new dog. She is the best dog we have ever owned, I have never once regretted purchasing her. When Mason got a little older, we decided to get another puppy and there was never any doubt of where we were going. This time I went to their breeding site and got to meet both pups parents and some others that I had admired from the web site. Every word I was told about Mason's parents were true. Every employee and the owners are friendly, courteous and knowledgable about the dogs. 

In regards to what Wolfstraum was saying, I agree to a small extent. The puppies at Kreative are played with and handled from birth with adults and kids alike. The older dogs are for the most part kept in kennels, but they are brought into homes and for car rides. In my humble opinion, it would be a big adjustment for any dog and or puppy to be brought into another home regardless if they were raised in a kennel or a home. There is always an adjustment period where everyone gets into a routine and rules are learned.

Yes, buying a puppy from Kreative is very expensive, I very well could have probably gotten a puppy of similar breeding for less else where and maybe I would be just as thrilled as I am about my dogs and this breeder or maybe not. If I knew then what I know now, I wouldn't change anything, high price tag or not.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Makes me wonder how well the pups are socialized with as many dogs that are there. I have heard from a client that their population is quite large


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

interesting... we have a Kreative Kennel here, but from what i know the one here is a mom and pop shop....


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

They seemed to have imported nice dogs for breeding stock. What I find interesting is that they apparently don't keep and title anything of their own breeding to use. I saw one female with "from Kreative" in her name but no titles. Just an observation.
Annette


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Seems like a lot of dogs in one place to me.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Are you interested in operation of the kennel or quality of the dogs?


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

cliffson1 said:


> Are you interested in operation of the kennel or quality of the dogs?


I think I know where you are going but I wait to see. 


I think the quality of stud dogs they have are super nice.
As for the kennel itself and how it is run...I have no clue but wonder how it is.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

They have some nice lines and I know some other breeders that have used some of their males for stud.

There are a lot of breeders that do not personally keep back and hands on train and title dogs from their breeding program. They might be doing what some breeders do - send out dogs from their program to actual trainers for training and titling and then bring them back in.


----------



## annymouse (Nov 10, 2013)

*Under the grass*

They have three site only one customers go to. Under there field over 100 dogs are buried due to car battery. An employee who works there now said all this one night with some truth serum and a worker their dug up bodies on a auger putting in sprinklers. Also the guys is a drunk with two dui's. Former employees attest to dogs starving to death and dying of dehydration and heat stroke.


----------

